# Whatchall think about American Hoggers



## BreamReaper (Sep 1, 2012)

Several scenes where they happen on a hog, they run by the camera, and I noticed they sure had a heap of torn ears for wild hogs.

And on the show at the turtle farm in LA, the camera swooped down for a second in the bushes an there was a pile of corn. Now the turtle man didnt seem to know a thing about hogs and turtles dont eat corn that i know of. Reckon its all in good TV.

Looked like they did have a hard time in the swamp, maybe those brush country hounds aint used to wet noses?


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 1, 2012)

Hollywood like all other "reality" shows.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 1, 2012)

I enjoy the show, but I swear I think I could do better........

Then they got "Biggun".............That dog was the real deal and put them hounds to shame..........That dog was Hitting them hogs HARD!


I have only seen one show this last season, and it was actually last night.
Put it this way, what else is there to watch?  I have the episodes DVR'ing...........I can't wait for the new "Finding Bigfoot" season


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 1, 2012)

I DVR them too cause I like to hear the ol man! That Biggun catch dog was rollin them dog gone hawgs! That was the best part beside the old dodge truck burning up. My wife gets mad cause they always show the girls hairy arm pits


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks about like most hog hunts I been on.Besides the ladies. Ain't been on one with nothing like that


----------



## Todd E (Sep 1, 2012)

Too much foul language.

Staged scenes.

Exaggeration of hog weights.  

Lady hoggers was way better, IMHO.

There are some good dvds out there that can be bought and any vids from georgias own bad boars are good.

Reality TV is the pits.


----------



## captainhook (Sep 1, 2012)

Lady Hoggers better for sure. Unless you just like hearin a race why run with an open mouth dog. I'd rather have some close mouth that pop up on him before he knows there coming. More likely to turn and fight and get bayed than hear them coming and take off never to be seen again after he finds some water to lose them in.


----------



## Doe Master (Sep 1, 2012)

It's a joke the son is a wimp the daughter is much tougher and the blonde is sexy with her chaps and gun on. How many farms do you know that can't find folks to come a few kill hogs for free? The turtle farm guy what did they catch 4 hogs and they rid him of his problem .

 How much can they make traveling from TX to LA or anywhere to trap a few hogs. Gas for 3 vehicles plus paying all of them and places to stay. 

The show is nothing but entertainment and that's a stretch. If the daughter and the blonde weren't on it it wouldn't have made 2 shows before it flopped.


----------



## treeman101 (Sep 2, 2012)

If those were my dogs I surely would not let anyone video them even if they were not putting it on TV.  They could not even spend the night in my kennels.  It really makes real dog hunters look bad in my opinion.


----------



## BreamReaper (Sep 2, 2012)

Doe Master said:


> It's a joke the son is a wimp the daughter is much tougher and the blonde is sexy with her chaps and gun on. How many farms do you know that can't find folks to come a few kill hogs for free? The turtle farm guy what did they catch 4 hogs and they rid him of his problem .
> 
> How much can they make traveling from TX to LA or anywhere to trap a few hogs. Gas for 3 vehicles plus paying all of them and places to stay.
> 
> The show is nothing but entertainment and that's a stretch. If the daughter and the blonde weren't on it it wouldn't have made 2 shows before it flopped.





treeman101 said:


> If those were my dogs I surely would not let anyone video them even if they were not putting it on TV.  They could not even spend the night in my kennels.  It really makes real dog hunters look bad in my opinion.



All good points! And ... I dnt have any hounds at the moment, but...those ive had and surely the guys I hunt with would have more entertainment to add to a show as im sure most of us on here would. First thing id do is leave the whiny son at home, throw him in a pin with a real catch dog!!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Sep 6, 2012)

Yea its obvious that the dogs were struggling in the swamps. The same as they would in Georgia. If you were to take some dogs from here to hunt in Texas it would be a feild day for them. Easy pickins.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 9, 2012)

Its a joke to real hog doggers


----------



## benosmose (Sep 9, 2012)

sickens me


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 10, 2012)

The north Florida hoggers all think the Campbell's must be better hog catchers than they appear to be on TV.......

It's all scripted for us.
But I enjoy watching it a lot.


----------



## jmoughton (Sep 11, 2012)

I watch the show. I wont deny that, but it is just like all the other reality shows. It is all a big script. Between the daughter, and the son fighting, and them always complaining about everything its a croc. Another thing I know is it don't matter how old my dad is, or what he does, if I ever talked about him the way they talk about their dad I would be picking myself up off the ground, and wouldn't dare get up too fast. I say get rid of the two sibbling brats, and just let the hot blonde, and the crazy dad take the show. JMO


----------



## dkennedy (Nov 11, 2012)

jmoughton said:


> I watch the show. I wont deny that, but it is just like all the other reality shows. It is all a big script. Between the daughter, and the son fighting, and them always complaining about everything its a croc. Another thing I know is it don't matter how old my dad is, or what he does, if I ever talked about him the way they talk about their dad I would be picking myself up off the ground, and wouldn't dare get up too fast. I say get rid of the two sibbling brats, and just let the hot blonde, and the crazy dad take the show. JMO



That's a Big 10/4


----------



## csam (Dec 7, 2012)

I can't stand to watch any of the dern hog hunting shows.  They spend way too much effort to catch them live, and then take them away to be "humanely put down."  CRAP - see hogs, shoot hogs.  All that runnin' in the heat to catch one or two dern hogs?  They are not going to put a dent in it at that pace.


----------



## rosewood (Dec 12, 2012)

csam said:


> I can't stand to watch any of the dern hog hunting shows.  They spend way too much effort to catch them live, and then take them away to be "humanely put down."  CRAP - see hogs, shoot hogs.  All that runnin' in the heat to catch one or two dern hogs?  They are not going to put a dent in it at that pace.



AMEN!!!!  Probably trying to keep the animal rights activist at bay though.


----------

